# Leaking Interior



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

So I get a call from the Wife this morning at 5:30 that her car has water all over the floor mat on the passenger side. First thought was the heater core since I smelled antifreeze pretty bad last night when I took it to get gas.

I drove out to her parents an hour or so ago to look at it, and it's definitely not the heater core. Antifreeze is full, and it's pure water laying on the floor mat. Carpet is damp under the mat, but not soaked. Nothing is wet where I thought it could leak. Sunroof, door, under the dash, a pillar, nothing shows signs of a leak.

Her car is a 2012 with 56k miles so the bumper to bumper warranty is up so I highly doubt they'll want to fix this. Looks like I might have to myself, therefore does anyhow have any ideas on what the cause could be to point me in the right direction?



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your description is that of plugged sunroof drain tubes.....likely tree debris.

That is, heh heh, assuming you have a sunroof.

Rob


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

That's about half as much water as I have in mine when the snow melts off my boots in the winter.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Robby said:


> Your description is that of plugged sunroof drain tubes.....likely tree debris.
> 
> That is, heh heh, assuming you have a sunroof.
> 
> Rob



Yep, she has a sunroof. Where are these drain tubes at? I assume their easy to find.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Agree with Robby's diagnosis.

Sunroof drains are usually in each corner of the glass. Pull it back or pop it up and shine a flashlight in the corner. There's usually a tube that connects from there to the glass near the rear window or wheel wells.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Open the sunroof and look in the corners of both sides near the front of the car. You will see small holes. You may need a flash light to seem them if you have a dark colored car. You might see debris there if its plugged from the top. Other wise you will need to get some weed eater twine that is fairly stiff and see if there is anything holding water by feeding it down the holes. Don't use a clothes hanger, you could easily make a hole in the rubber tube with the metal.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

OK guy's sounds like a plan. I'll look at this tomorrow.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Vac up the water and then test for leaks using a water hose


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Now, lets talk prevention.

Many owners like to leave the roof in the up, (not slid back) position during the day to keep the interior a bit cooler.
That is when the trash gets blown into the water tray that the drain tubes are connected to......and then the drains get plugged.

So, avoid that ventilation method and also, don't open the roof till you've driven a few yards to blow off any trash sitting up there waiting to fall in.

BTW....the weed eater line recomendation is excelent......the front tubes go down the 'A' pillars and you can see the tubes poking out with the doors open....the rear tubes follow the 'C' pillar alongside the back glass.
The rear dumps above the rear fender inner liner.

Once you think they are clear, pour a small amount of water near each hole and look for runout.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. This forum is awesome! 

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

If you need to run something in the line to get rid of a clog I would use speaker wire or an air compressor. That is what I used on my avalanche when I cleaned those lines out.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Update:

This morning I took weed eater line through the drain holes in the front, blew air through them with the air compressor, and then poured water into the holes. Watched it drain out really quick so they must be clear now. Only thing is I couldn't find two more holes in the back. I looked everywhere.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Update:
> 
> This morning I took weed eater line through the drain holes in the front, blew air through them with the air compressor, and then poured water into the holes. Watched it drain out really quick so they must be clear now. Only thing is I couldn't find two more holes in the back. I looked everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Chill out till another owner with a sunroof chimes in......there is a possibility the Cruze just gets by with two drains.....as sunroofs go, it is rather small.

Regardless, two drains or four, I think you resolved the problem.

Rob


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Robby said:


> Chill out till another owner with a sunroof chimes in......there is a possibility the Cruze just gets by with two drains.....as sunroofs go, it is rather small.
> 
> Regardless, two drains or four, I think you resolved the problem.
> 
> Rob



I was thinking the same thing too about it only having two drains. The way everything seems to be angled to drain it seems like there would only be two.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Did you ever fix the water problem? My 13 is leaking and I flushed the drain tubes and I still get water on the passenger floor board. Really bad . I have my interior out and I cannot locate a leak but it’s wet from the passenger front to the passenger rear


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tmiller39 said:


> Did you ever fix the water problem? My 13 is leaking and I flushed the drain tubes and I still get water on the passenger floor board. Really bad . I have my interior out and I cannot locate a leak but it’s wet from the passenger front to the passenger rear


OP has not been online since middle of September. I suggest you "reply with quote" in order to notify him you left a question.





As a side note: I do not have a sunroof yet I get water accumulation on the passenger side floor mat after every rain or heavily "condensated" mornings.


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

There was a TSB that came out in 2014 about a water intrusion problem. It started out with: " After a hard rain or large amounts of melting snow, a water leak may be noticed on the front passenger floor of some 2011-2015 Cruze models. This condition may only be evident when the vehicle has been parked on an incline and may be caused by water running down the windshield, under the air inlet grille panel and entering the body air inlet of the HVAC system. 
To prevent water leaking onto the front passenger floor, install an air inlet deflector over the HVAC air inlet. " Unfortunately I no longer have the TSB or other info but a dealer should be able to look it up.


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

I found an old pdf pertaining to the water leak problem. Here's a link to it:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jodlkg3c4cu0i0/Front Passenger Floor Water Leak.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

I hate to resurrect an old thread, but with there being two drain holes, does that mean that there are 2 rubber lines go are clearly visible with the hood up?

Because I only have 1 line on the drivers side, which has no water staining.

Searching the gmpartsdirect page shows 4 hoses for each corner of the sunroof, can anyone confirm?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sunroof Frame
Sunroof Sunshade
Sunroof Window
Sunroof Window Seal
Sunroof Housing Rear Drain Hose
Sunroof Housing Drain Gutter
Sunroof Frame Bolts
Sunroof Window Guide
Sunroof Air Deflector Cover
Sunroof Window Motor
Sunroof Window Seal
Sunroof Air Deflector
Sunroof Housing Front Drain Hose
Sunroof Window Bolts

http://www.ccruze.com/roof-834.html


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you Blasirl! 

I do not recommend being ignorant and popping out the side pillar before disconnecting the battery since it has an airbag in it. It just popped out with no tools or excessive pressure. 

Last pic is what I now believe is the area causing my problem. Got the windshield replaced at a dealer in Colorado Springs a couple of years ago. Never had to do it before, but certainly will never do it somewhere like that again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nescafe said:


> Thank you Blasirl!
> 
> I do not recommend being ignorant and popping out the side pillar before disconnecting the battery since it has an airbag in it. It just popped out with no tools or excessive pressure.
> 
> ...


Instead of attaching photo's Insert them (the stretched pic above next to the red x'd bluish circle - in edit mode. Once inserted, click on the photo and rotate and enlarge it, then save.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Instead of attaching photo's Insert them (the stretched pic above next to the red x'd bluish circle - in edit mode. Once inserted, click on the photo and rotate and enlarge it, then save.


Couldn't use the sites image tools, just rotated them on my machine and reuploaded them. Good catch!


----------

